# Martin Whippet Mini Moocher review



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I recently received this fantastic Mini Moocher frame as part of a trade and I wanted to give it a proper review.






The frame is small (I can pretty much hide it in my palm), but it comfortable to hold and shoot. The craftsmanship on it are phenomenal. This is a frame I can highly recommend to anyone who likes shooting smaller frames.

Some thing to keep in mind though, the fork gap is a little narrow 1 5/8 inches, so it is a frame best suited for experienced shooters.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I never heard of Martin Whippet. I LOVE that slingshot!!!! What did you trade for it, your first born son?


----------



## Martin Whippet Slings (Aug 4, 2015)

hi there JTslinger ,,,glad you got your hands on 1 ,,,and so glad your happy with it ,,,


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

@Dayhiker, luckily not. The trade was a frame for a frame.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

